# Le tour year help??



## 2kpounders (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 15, 2018)

The B4xxxxx frame serial indicates the dropout was stamped in Feb. '74 and that it was made for Schwinn by Bridgestone in Japan.


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 15, 2018)

thank you! I'm a motorcycle guy who buys a lot and sometimes other things are worked in the deal. that's the case here, 3 schwinns came with it. i'll post the other 2


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 15, 2018)

Km34367


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 15, 2018)

This also came with the bikes


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 16, 2018)

You'll need to post a clear pic of the serial no. but the 3426 headbadge no. indicates a bike built on Tuesday Nov. 7th 1976. At that time it would have been a '77 model. It might be a Sportabout and looks to have been repainted. Those were the lowest end 10-speed model that year and aren't worth much:


----------



## 2kpounders (Sep 16, 2018)

off the top of my head i think the serial number is km34367


----------

